
Ruby Internals - raju
http://dev-logger.blogspot.com/2008/06/ruby-internals-by-patrick-farley.html
======
jamesbritt
I saw his talk at MtWest RubyConf. One of the few presentations worth paying
attention to.

Basically, people learning Ruby need to watch this video, spend a bit of time
getting accustomed to how Ruby classes and metaclasses/eigenclasses and such
work (really not all that complex), and never be spooked by the idea of
metaprogramming (least in Ruby) again.

------
dhotson
I highly recommend checking out the Ruby source code.. it's some of the best C
code I've seen. It's not all that big, and it's pretty easy to follow.

I've even seen people use it as a kind of framework for writing C code in a
ruby style. :)

~~~
qwph
I remember looking at the Ruby source code about a year ago, so it may have
drastically improved since then, but I remember it being a bit of a mess. But
it is quite fun to step through the code in gdb and you can learn quite a lot
by hacking on it or implementing a DLL extension.

If trolling through language implementations is your kind of thing, I'd
suggest having a look at Lua or Python as well (I never got Perl to configure,
let alone compile) - then you can compare and contrast with the way things are
done in Ruby.

~~~
PieSquared
Let me second that. A few months ago I was looking at Ruby, Python, and
MzScheme's GCs, and I found that Ruby code was hardest to read and badly
commented. Python, on the other hand, was very nicely written _and_ commented.

Lua too, but Lua also has the advantage of being so tiny it's easier to read.

